# Endoscopy via ileal loop



## KaylaRieken (Sep 6, 2017)

I am a little confused on what CPT code to use for this. 44380 is what I have used in the past, but then I was looking on the AUA website and this is one it said: 

Q.   A patient who had a cystectomy with ileal conduit is now having problems, which require the physician to visualize the conduit. Is there a code for an endoscopy through a stoma into the ileal loop?

A.   You would use CPT code 52000 cystourethroscopy.

2016 Editorial revision to guidelines under Endoscopy, Cystoscopy, Urethroscopy, Cystourethroscopy subsection for these procedures.

Because cutaneous urinary diversions utilizing ileum or colon serve as functional replacements of a native bladder, endoscopy of such bowel segments, as well as performance of secondary procedures can be captured by using the cystourethroscopy codes. For example, endoscopy of an ileal loop with removal of ureteral calculus would be coded as cystourethroscopy (including ureteral catheterization); with removal of ureteral calculus (52320).


What is everyone else using?


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Sep 6, 2017)

I use the 52000 because it replaced the bladder.

Machelle Freeman, CPC


----------

